# 5 wood or hybrid



## conon (Apr 4, 2010)

What are the pros and cons of a 5 wood as opposed to the equivalent hybrid?


----------



## RGDave (Apr 4, 2010)

It's hard to do a direct comparison (distance), since a 5 wood will have a longer shaft.
I think it comes down to personal preference t.b.h.
I find a low loft hybrid a bit tricky to hit, whereas I can hit a 5 wood all day long.


----------



## flixtonflyer2103 (Apr 4, 2010)

intresting question for me this one as i can nail my 3wood but i have a utility club that i cant hit for toffee so im also in line for buyin either a 5wood or hybrid just not sure which is going to be best????


----------



## RichardC (Apr 4, 2010)

Thought I would have a go with my 21 degree utility. It went straight back in the boot!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2010)

In the winter I carry both my 5 wood and the 3 hybrid. I need the 5 wood on a number of par 3's off the whites and the hybrid gives me more options out of the rough. In the summer with more roll I'll usually drop the 5 wood and go with a 56 and 60 degree wedge combo instead.

I guess it depends on your course and the type of shots you need both clubs for. Do you have short par 5's that you can get home with a 5 wood on or long par 3's like mine? The hybrid will normally give a higher flight and softer landing compared to the wood


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Apr 4, 2010)

I would say my 2 hybrid is longer than my 5 wood was. I am quite a consistant wood player and hit it on average about 220 but never more than 230. I don't think I will go back to a 3 wood and 5 wood any time soon


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2010)

I have tried both routes and find the hybrid to be more beneficial. Suck it and see that's my advice. Try and find a trial 5 wood. Have a bash.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 5, 2010)

How much money have you got?

What's your handicap?


----------



## geordie (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, carried 5 wood for years, in between driver and 3 iron.
Dropped 3 & 4 iron and replaced with 3 &4 hybrids ,kept the lofts from driver to 5 iron spaced equal. Best move made with clubs. Hybrids much more versatile from fairway, rough, and tee . persevere with them they will perform better than long irons.

B.O.L.

KEEP SWINGING

GEORDIE


----------



## THJahar (Apr 5, 2010)

I play with the 19.5 degree fybrid, which is kind of a frankenstein's monster of a club.
It's a mish-mash of both hybrid and fairway.
Bigger head like a fairway, shorter shaft, and slightly shallower face of a hybrid.
works wonderfully as a gap between my hyrbid 3 iron replacement and my three wood


----------

